# setting up a workspace



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

OK decided to give rod building a try- been tinkering with the idea for awhile, finally just went ahead and ordered some of the equipment, power wrapper, few tools,starters assortment of thread and finishes, etc.

Probably going to drive some of ya nuts for awhile, so please bear with me and a bunch of questions. Yeah, I do the searches first, then ask questions.

So obviously I need to set up a work space and a work bench.

Questions related to the work bench.

Ideal heighth (do you stand or sit) 

Max length needed (can I wrap a 10' (one piece) rod on an 8' bench, With the rod hanigng out over the end of the bench? OR do I need to build the bench to accomodate the entire lenght of the rod. Plan on building rods (2 piece) up to 13'.

Anyone want to share pics of their workspace?

I'd like to avoid as many headaches as possible up front, so anything I need to consider that I haven't mentioned would be great.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I just started my first rod as well. So, I'm looking forward to hearing some responses to these questions too. Here is what I'm using at the moment. I use a 6' table which holds my wrapper just fine. The ends of the blank hang over the side, but it's no biggie. I also do my wrapping sitting down. It's puts the thread wrapping closer to my eye level so I can see it better without bending down. Now, I've got the underwraps done and the color preserver brushed on. So far, so good!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a 10 foot table extending across the end of my basement. I have wrapping tools from Flex-coat and one that extends to 74 inches that I got from ebay. The thread and motors I got from Turboandy when he got out of the business.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Rod Building setup*

Questions related to the work bench.

Ideal heighth (do you stand or sit) - I* use my spare bedroom (setup as a den) for my work. I got a hobby table that folds up so I can put it away when someone stays over. It is 4' x 3'. I have a bar-stool type seat for it.*


Max length needed (can I wrap a 10' (one piece) rod on an 8' bench, With the rod hanigng out over the end of the bench? OR do I need to build the bench to accomodate the entire lenght of the rod. Plan on building rods (2 piece) up to 13'. - *For longer rods (All Star 13'2") that are 2 pc/1 pc and have a top section of 9', I had this section on the table in the blocks (no power wrapper needed here) with part of it out into the hallway!*

I order thread as needed but I do keep black NCP thread (A, C, and D) onhand... Razor blades, etc pay for themselves time and time again.. I do not use masking tape under my reel seat - I use fiberglass drywall tape - it really holds the epoxy!

Stick with one brand of epoxy and learn it...

Sandcrab


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Rod building station*

I have a very nice set up in the basement, I would like to share pics but never got the hang of uploading pics on here, it always tells me the file is too large....?... But anyway, I will try to explain.. The work bench top Is made of a new piece of 8' cool looking countertop I got @ the home dumpo.. This works so well because it has the "back splash" so.. things dont roll off the back of the bench(very helpful)... My 8' power- wrapper fits perfect and looks really pro!! Hope this may help.. as for odds and ends thread tools etc, etc... I use the deep plano tackle storage containers. the deep ones work well for almost everything the shallow ones are a little more restrictive. so its worth puttn out the extra buck or two. Bye the way.. I did see Sandcrabs rod work @ spring fling....... Nice!! Im sure he has lots of good ideas !! If you have any Questions I will try to help..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks for the replies*

Donald, yeah I had already envisioned a counter top with back splash for the bench. 

I'm still trying to decide whether to build it 8, 10 or 12' long. 

8' has the advantage of at least being a bit more portable- I may be wrapping in the garage during the summer but the basement in the winter.

Wife will probably kill me if I build a 12' bench in the basement, but we'll have to see. I may wind up building 2 benches. (One for each area)

I guess I can make it tall enough to work standing up and employ a bar stool if I decide to work sitting. ??

SandCrab- thanks for the hint on the drywall tape- I haven't gone nuts ordering stuff yet- just a basic starter kit and a few acessories.

Oh and a couple rod building DVD's to clue me in on what I'm attempting to do.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

I used the 8' length due to a almost perfect place for me to put it but if you can swing it longer is great, plus you can order all the parts to extend your power wraper as well.(I have seen them for some models anyway) Just a thought.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Donald said:


> I used the 8' length due to a almost perfect place for me to put it but if you can swing it longer is great, plus you can order all the parts to extend your power wraper as well.(I have seen them for some models anyway) Just a thought.


Mulling it over, I think I will try to employ an 8' section with a 2' folding section on each end that can be folded down out of the way when not needed and pulled out when I need the extra length. Will see how it goes.

I have heard about extra sections available for the power wrapper, not sure on availability yet for the model I ordered.

Which supply houses are ya all dealing with. The only one I am familiar with so far is mudhole as they have been sending me mailers forever- or at least since I ordered a catalog several years back. Any others ?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Cabela's
Jann's Netcraft
Acidrod
Badfish
Angler's Workshop
Charkbait


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks CT, I'll check em out!


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*yea!!*

what he said!!


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

I have not yet found a length I could not work on using a free standing support, but it does get a little more tricky and you need to innovate a bit.

As far as reel seats go, I have used hotmelt glue rather then epoxy for many years. It makes it easy to move the seat, or remove it.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Cor said:


> I have not yet found a length I could not work on using a free standing support, but it does get a little more tricky and you need to innovate a bit.
> 
> As far as reel seats go, I have used hotmelt glue rather then epoxy for many years. It makes it easy to move the seat, or remove it.


Never heard of that..How does it work?


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.gluguru.com/

You preferably make everything you want to glue a bit warm, check site for further info.
If you want to remove or move, you warm it up with a heat gun and .........Presto!

I just today had my but cap come loose, first time ever the glue did not hold...LOL


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Cor said:


> http://www.gluguru.com/
> 
> You preferably make everything you want to glue a bit warm, check site for further info.
> If you want to remove or move, you warm it up with a heat gun and .........Presto!
> ...


I would be worried about using a rod in the heat- if it has been sitting in a hot vehicle and then used warm I could see a big fish wreaking havoc- not the time you want the reel seat moving around on you.

Ever have any such problems?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Get two folding tables you can use them end to end3X6 Plastics are Light. You can get a lot of Thread and other things from EBay Sports-fishing-Rodbuilding Area. A very inportant Item is Lighting Try to have it directlly over the Rod,White type light is good. Keep your area Clean and DO not spray oils or cleaners in that area. Try to keep your area covered with a Sheet to keep it Clean.

My area is 4 self made clamp on rollers that attach to the front of my desk.Have built 12 foot surf rods on them,Took a little longer but Patience is a Virtue!


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> I would be worried about using a rod in the heat- if it has been sitting in a hot vehicle and then used warm I could see a big fish wreaking havoc- not the time you want the reel seat moving around on you.
> 
> Ever have any such problems?


Nope, never happened but maybe it will one day. Most tips are also stuck on with hotmelt for similar reasons. They occasionally come unstuck, but that's more a function of "bad" glueing.....I think.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Workspace*

SC, opt for the 4' bed extension if you purchased the Amtak, Pac Bay or Rainshadow wrapper. The standard setup will only yield being able to turn a 7' rod without hanging over the end. I build alot of one 2/1 piece rods and having that extra footage has been a life saver. I currently use an 8' table and simply take off the extension when not in use. Even with the additional 4' the wrapper is heavy enough to slide it off the table when working on a 9' tip without it falling off the other end, by sliding it around you're always working on the table even though it's only 8', if that makes any sense.

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks Ron, went ahead and built the frame to be 12' long, with shelving underneath the main top bench for storage or if I need to add an extra dryer. 

Plan on buying the 4' extension shortly, man this stuff can get pricey right quick.


BTW, will I need an extra roller guide for the extension or just spread out the three that came with the 8' track ?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

You could get away with three. I currently use four simply because that's how many were included when I bought my wrapper. I do find it nice, especially when working on long rods with very flexible tips to be able to put two within close proxcemity of the tip top. I just don't like much flexing in the blank when I wrap, it keeps a better tension on the thread.

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Iceman said:


> You could get away with three. I currently use four simply because that's how many were included when I bought my wrapper. I do find it nice, especially when working on long rods with very flexible tips to be able to put two within close proxcemity of the tip top. I just don't like much flexing in the blank when I wrap, it keeps a better tension on the thread.
> 
> Ron


preciate that Ron, will likely add the extra roller guide when I order the extension track.

THanks Much !!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Get two folding tables you can use them end to end3X6 Plastics are Light. You can get a lot of Thread and other things from EBay Sports-fishing-Rodbuilding Area. A very inportant Item is Lighting Try to have it directlly over the Rod,White type light is good. Keep your area Clean and DO not spray oils or cleaners in that area. Try to keep your area covered with a Sheet to keep it Clean.
> 
> My area is 4 self made clamp on rollers that attach to the front of my desk.Have built 12 foot surf rods on them,Took a little longer but Patience is a Virtue!



I'm finding out how important lighting is, I do have a small desk lamp that I can move around and shine down over the rod, but really need some better over head lighting. Heard flourescent lighting was'nt really good for the thread, maybe overhead track lighting of some sort?


----------

